# Cannot boot after flash



## BWOT75 (Sep 29, 2011)

I was using safestrap for all my flashing, decided to brave it and switch to bootstrap. after everything was successfully done, I rebooted into recovery using bootstrap, I was all ready to flash a new ROM, wiped data/factory reset, when my phone decided to reboot itself in the middle of the wipe. I then started bootlooping on the droid animation so I thought I might as well start over from scratch since I couldnt stop the bootloop. I ran rsd lite but when the phone rebooted it was stuck at the red M. after trying this a few times and getting the same results, I downloaded a different version of the .173, still nothing. I tried using the Droidrazrutility, after running that I was able to get past the red M but it brought me directly to the stock recovery. I dont know if that is what is supposed to happen or not. I rebooted, and got bootlooped at the animation. I went back into stock recovery and did a factory reset, no change. I then tried using .748 through RSD lite, got the same bootloop, did a factory reset again, and was able to get past the bootloop but thistime I got spammed with FC errors (motorola.service.main, and multitouch keyboard) and in the notification it stated "blank internal storage". through this process I managed to almost deplete my battery, I am wondering if I will have better luck once I get more of a charge on it. However, I CAN charge my phone through the power adapter, so I will not need to rig my phone. Thank God!! Any suggestioons and/or help would be reatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Go back to stock with the droidrazrutility, once finished let it boot up. Re root and reinstall safe strap.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

